

NyTimes OpEd: How the Us Got Broadband right - paddy_m
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/opinion/how-the-us-got-broadband-right.html

======
paddy_m
I'm surprised to see the NyTimes letting a Verizon PR person post an OpEd. I
wonder where he draws his borders for Europe?

